# What are the chances



## moron (May 26, 2006)

I really want to Know because I am planning to buy a breeding pair...........If i do by a breeding pair ..........would they mate with other fish in the same pygo family.....And if they do have babied' ...would I make alot of money.........How much money do you think I am going to make?

Please help frank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You cannot get mixed Pygos, it doesn't work out that way. Piranha are not domesticated, they are wild creatures so you cannot cross them. Too bad though, huh? That would be pretty cool to have a pirayba (piraya & cariba).









As for housing a pair of red bellies with other Pygos, it's a very bad idea. The reds would be territorial enough by themselves, let alone other Pygos to harass them or be harassed. You would have a lot of problems, trust me. Most likely the reds would not breed anyway with the others present unless it was a large tank, and they had a lot of room.
~Taylor~


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Its breeding pair of Natts........I know that a cariba can't mate with piranyas............OK frank


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

piranha dude said:


> Its breeding pair of Natts........I know that a cariba can't mate with piranyas............OK frank


I was just trying to help, and you didn't make yourself clear so stop being an ass. Calling me Frank is not an insult, it's a compliment if you knew the guy.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i dont see why not? but hey i could be wrong...that would be cool tho...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont think i would be done...red with red, piraya with piraya, and caribe with caribe...

you can not breed red with piraya or caribe


----------



## angelo (Feb 6, 2006)

just try it and inform us what will happen...


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

piranha dude said:


> Its breeding pair of Natts........I know that a cariba can't mate with piranyas............OK frank


You asked the question, why get mad when Taylor responded? I beleive he was only trying to help.

And to answer your question, I beleive that they would breed and if your tank is not big enough, they will problably inflict some serious damage to your other pygos so be carefull.

Hater


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO you should keep your breeding pair separated from other fish to improve your odds...








!


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

hybrids are possible but I don't think that will happen until they start breeding them like reds...it will take one genius to start producing parrot-piranhas lol


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

moved to breeding


----------

